# Powermac G3 beige tour 266 ... ?



## vampire1976 (12 Avril 2006)

J'ai offert à ma mère ce powermac dont voici la config :

Apple Power Mac G3 -
MT -
1 x PPC G3 266 MHz -
RAM 32 Mo -
DD 1 x 6 Go -
CD - ZIP -
Rés. EN -
MacOS 8.1

J'ai quelques question sur cette machine ... :

- Quel système maxi je peux mettre apparamment c'est que Puma ... (10.1) ?
- Est-ce qu'il y a des prises USB apparemment non et donc est-ce que l'on peut avoir du haut débit avec cette machine en ADSL ?

Merci ^^


----------



## ROB 59 (12 Avril 2006)

Bonjour
Pour le systeme je ne m'avancerais pas
Pour l'ADSL il y a normalement une prise ethernet
qui peut etre utiliser.
pour l'USB sur un G3 on peut installer une carte PCI, en USB 1


----------



## ROB 59 (12 Avril 2006)

Pour l'USB sur un G3 il me semble que le systeme mini et le 8.6


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Avril 2006)

Merci beaucoup...


----------



## MarcMame (14 Avril 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> - Quel système maxi je peux mettre apparamment c'est que Puma ... (10.1) ?


Officielement, c'est la 10.2.8 mais il ne faut pas compter aller bien loin avec 32Mo de Ram...  



> - Est-ce qu'il y a des prises USB


Pas d'origine.



> est-ce que l'on peut avoir du haut débit avec cette machine en ADSL ?


Sur le port Ethernet 10BaseT, oui mais limité à 6 / 8Mpps.


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Avril 2006)

Quel débit il y aura si je met une livebox en ethernet dessus alors ?


----------



## MarcMame (25 Avril 2006)

Il me semble avoir déjà répondu à cette question....


----------



## ntx (25 Avril 2006)

> - Quel système maxi je peux mettre apparamment c'est que Puma ... (10.1) ?


266 MHz : c'est limite pour Mac OSX
32 Mo de mémoire : tu ne démarres même pas le système. Il t'en faudra 128 voir 256 Mo minimum
DD 6Go : une fois l'OS installé il ne restera plus grand chose pour travailler, voir plus rien car le swap occupera ce qu'il reste.


> - Est-ce qu'il y a des prises USB apparemment non et donc est-ce que l'on peut avoir du haut débit avec cette machine en ADSL ?


Le port adapté pour faire du réseau c'est l'ethernet pas l'USB. Celui-ci n'est qu'un pis-aller pour PCiste en manque d'ethernet, mais pour les Mac c'est une aberration.

Pour ta mère, c'est pas vraiment un cadeau pour un usage quotidien. Pour ma part j'arrêterais les frais sur une machine totalement dépassée pour songer à investir dans un Mac mini.


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Avril 2006)

Non en fait il y a 256 de RAM c'est déjà beaucoup mieux !!!!!! ^^ Et 8 Go de DD...

De plus elle avait pas les moyens pour un mac mini ... 50 euros la machine avec 256 de ram pour un G3 avec 8 Go de DD ça va ...

Puis son usage est plus que limité vu qu'elle commence juste en info... lol

6/8 Mpps ça fait de l'ordre du 6/8 Méga comme offre ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

ce n'est pas parceque la vitesse du port éthernet est de 8Mbps que ta connection aura cette vitesse. Celle ci est dépendante de la vitesse de ton abonnement et de tout un tas de paramètres externe au mac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> 266 MHz : c'est limite pour Mac OSX



Pas pour l'usage indiqué. J'en ai un en 10.2.8, no problemo, et en plus, c'est un PB, donc à priori moins réactif qu'une machine de bureau.

Cependant, je l'ai gavé en mémoire, et doté d'un disque de 40 Go (enfin 37,5 en réalité) à 5400 rpm en remplacement du 4 Go à 4200 RPM d'origine.

L'impact de la mémoire sur la performance est très sensible, je l'ai remarqué quand il est passé de 288 Mo à 384 Mo, et encore plus lors du passage de 384 mo à 512 Mo.

Sur ces machines, un gros disque implique de partitionner, avec une première partition de moins de 8 Go pour mettre le système, faute de quoi ça ne marche pas. Pour ma part, j'ai 6,5 Go système, 1 Go Swap (verrouillée) et 30 Go pour mes petites affaires.


----------



## vampire1976 (3 Mai 2006)

Oui exactement, pour internet c'est très bien et un peu de burautique...

les 256 passeront en 384 je pense... (le maximum sur cette machine il me semble...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> les 256 passeront en 384 je pense... (le maximum sur cette machine il me semble...)



Non non, sur tous les G3 beiges, le maximum de Ram est de 768 Mo (3 barrettes de 256 Mo de SDRam PC66 "no parity").

Le problème aujourd'hui, c'est de trouver ces barrettes. Peut être chez les spécialistes du Mac comme CLG ou MacWay.

EDIT : D'après ce que j'ai pu voir sur le site de Macway, il semble que ces machines supportent la PC 100


----------



## MarcMame (3 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : D'après ce que j'ai pu voir sur le site de Macway, il semble que ces machines supportent la PC 100


Je confirme.


----------



## vampire1976 (3 Mai 2006)

merci beaucoup ^^


----------



## MyHappyMac (4 Mai 2006)

Le G3 beige est encore une machine qui peut se rendre bien utile.

- 512 de RAM (SDRAM PC 66 ou PC 100 : ne pas mélanger les deux ! )
- DD de 20 Go 7500 tours mini (préfèrer le SCSI si possible en interne )
- ADSL sans problême (débit suffisant )
- Carte USB trés utile (environ 5 à 10... )
- Vieux lecteur DVD Pionneer DVD 114 ou 115 par exemple qui marchent très bien
- Ne pas hésiter l'overclocking, c'est sans risque (presque) sur cette machine et un jeu d'enfant ! Les performances sont vraiment étonnantes !

Le tout ne devrait pas coûter plus de 50... et encore !

J'ai équipé mon G3/300 pour exactement 15 et quelques heures de boulot pour dépuoiller de vieux PC trouvés dans la rue...


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Mai 2006)

un overlooking de 50 euros ? avec quoi ?


----------



## MyHappyMac (4 Mai 2006)

Non, l'overclocking ça coûte rien !
Ce qui coûte 50 euros c'est les pièces en général pour rendre ton G3 plus moderne !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

L'overclocking, sur le G3 beige, ça ne marche pas toujours. J'ai essayé une fois de passer à 300 le 266 d'un ami, rien à faire, il ne démarrait plus, remis en 266, il repartait.

Ce qui est bien, c'est que contrairement aux autres Mac, ceux là s'overclockent par microswitch, donc, si ça ne marche pas, facile de remettre la config d'origine..


----------



## MarcMame (4 Mai 2006)

MyHappyMac a dit:
			
		

> Le G3 beige est encore une machine qui peut se rendre bien utile.
> 
> - 512 de RAM (SDRAM PC 66 ou PC 100 : ne pas mélanger les deux ! )
> - DD de 20 Go 7500 tours mini (préfèrer le SCSI si possible en interne )
> ...


Le tout, c'est à dire tout ce que tu viens de citer coute bien plus de 50&#8364; ! Il aurait fallu préciser au préalable de convier les gens à faire les poubelles ! 
Et je ne parle pas du fait que je n'ai JAMAIS trouvé autrement que d'une manière exceptionnelle un disque dur de plus de 4Go ou de la ram de plus de 32Mo dans un PC ou Mac trouvé dans la rue.
Le DVD Pioneer 114 ou 115, ils existent vraiment ?


----------



## MarcMame (4 Mai 2006)

MyHappyMac a dit:
			
		

> 512 de RAM (SDRAM PC 66 ou PC 100 : ne pas mélanger les deux ! )


Mon G3 beige à toujours très bien supporté le mélange PC66 avec les PC100...


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Mai 2006)

et comment on overlock un mac G3 comme celui que ma mère a ? :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> et comment on overlock un mac G3 comme celui que ma mère a ? :rateau: :rose:



on ne l'overclock pas, on change la carte processeur (sonnet...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> on ne l'overclock pas, on change la carte processeur (sonnet...)



Si, en fait, on peut essayer, mais sans garantie de réussite (dans ce cas on peut revenir en arrière). Toutefois, le changement de carte proc doit nécessiter des manips similaires (microswitchs à repositionner). Il y avait eu naguère, je crois me souvenir, un article dans A Vos Mac, avec la table des réglages des switchs.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si, en fait, on peut essayer, mais sans garantie de réussite (dans ce cas on peut revenir en arrière). Toutefois, le changement de carte proc doit nécessiter des manips similaires (microswitchs à repositionner). Il y avait eu naguère, je crois me souvenir, un article dans A Vos Mac, avec la table des réglages des switchs.



Ha, ça m'intéresse! faisable sur un powermac G4 1Ghz?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2006)

Tss tss, là, mon bon olive, on parle de G3 beige, ton G4, on peut aussi, mais il faut être un as du fer à souder !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tss tss, là, mon bon olive, on parle de G3 beige, ton G4, on peut aussi, mais il faut être un as du fer à souder !



avec 2 mains gauches, je vais pas tenter

merci pascal


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2006)

T'as tort, c'est comme pour ton ZRX, même si tu gagnes qu'un seul malheureux petit cheval, ça doit sacrément se sentir !


----------



## MyHappyMac (5 Mai 2006)

Bon, c'est vrai l'overclocking, sur ces modèles est facile et pas cher et surtout trés vite réversibele, seulement il faut y passer du temps parce que toutes les histoires de coef multiplicateur etc, ça marche pas toujours... J'ai galèré quand même, n'ayons pas peur des mots ! Au résultat ça marche mais bon... si on peut on s'achète un petit G4 d'oocase ça coûte pas cher et ça marche mieux, on est d'accord ! Surtout si vous voulez changer la carte processeur, à moins qu'on vous la donne...

Pour les pièces, il faut effectivement faire les poubelles mais c'est surprenant ce qu'on y trouve ! (j'habite à Nice ça aide peut-être !) Mon G3/300 Zip 256/6GO en vient d'ailleurs et la seule chose que j'ai payée dessus c'est la carte USB ! (5,90 &#8364; chez le revendseur PC du coin)

Le lecteur DVD, un Pionner DVD114 vient d'un vieux Compaq PI trouvé dans la rue, ainsi que la deuxième barrette de 256 Mo SDRAM PC133.
Dans un vieux PII Dell, j'ai trouvé la troisième barrette ainsi qu'un disque Maxtor 20Go 7500t : Coût des pièces 0 &#8364; !!!
Oui, oui les références des lecteurs DVD cités existent bel et bien... récup sur des PC évidemment !

Pour ce qui est du mélange de la PC66 et PC100, ça fonctionne bien sûr mais on gagne en vitesse si on les mélange pas alors oui, dans le pire des cas il n'y a pas contre indication...

FAITES DE LA RECUP !!!

PS: J'oubliais, le plus cher dans mon G3 et en général sur un mac de récup : la pile ! 10&#8364;


----------

